# Howdy from OK



## Llamallass

Hey y'all! I'm new to the forum. As the name implies I specialize in raising llamas but I also have horses, goats, chickens, ducks etc etc. last count I had 60 something animals. I also raise a large garden. I do all this on 50 acres. I plan to move to a more northern state for my llamas sake. 
I'm 17 years old. I break horses for a living and I love to fish and hunt.


----------



## Badger

Welcome - What part of Ok are you from?


----------



## Llamallass

Right on the Oklahoma Arkansas line in a little bitty town. And thanks!


----------



## Hickoryrdg

Welcome fellow Okie...I live in a little town about 45 west of Tulsa! I am also new here. ;-)


----------



## FarmboyBill

Which little town Hick. Im from round Bristow, Beggs, Kellyville with Slick in the middle


----------



## okiemom

howdy. further north off rt. 66. glad to see the okies represented.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Im 9 miles off 66, SW


----------



## Hickoryrdg

@farmboybill - Terlton to be exact! You should know where that is....


----------



## Llamallass

Wow! Glad to see all the Okies! Thanks for the warm welcome yall!


----------



## FarmboyBill

I have some friends who just moved to Terliton. I think they got 5 acres or so. Hes got a M Farmall. she works takeing care of old folks and my X I think there on the N side of town. Ive been there once.


----------



## tgp7799

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Country Wench

Welcome from another Okie! -- I'm over between OKC and Shawnee....


----------



## FarmboyBill

Welcome to ya. Enjoying the rain? Ive already got 1/2ft of water in Aug and the month isn't 1/2 over


----------



## Llamallass

Oh my word this year has been great for the hay fields. More tractor work for me! Lol. I love haying. It's hot, sticky, hard work but at the end of the day you can look back and see what you've done.


----------

